# XMAS LEEK meet Sun 17th December + 3pm Curry



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
.......................................www.bluewater.co.uk.......................................... 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 17th December 2006 at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a XMAS curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! Yes whatever you want and as much as you want  

















Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Sup3rfly
4. Dave_uk
5. Donners + Sophie
6. Nolive (Last one before Japan  )
7. Renton72
8. RayRush1 + Mrs Rush
9. Dave_225Roadster ( Poss)



Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
3. Sup3rfly
4. Dave_uk
5. Donners
6. Nolive
7. Nando
8. Renton72
9. a18eem
10. RayRush1
11. Dave_225Roadster
12 . KevtoTTy


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Pick me, Pick me :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Add me to the list for both please 

dave_uk


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Put me down for papadoms and meet....
Jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice one guy's your on the list :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Add me please Mr John sir.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Add me please Mr John sir.


Ok!!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

OK bad news  I signed yesterday my contract to move to Japan :wink:

good news, I won't be leaving lovely Britain until the 22nd of december so I can make the Xmas lunch 

So count me in for both Curry House and Pub please 8)

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> OK bad news  I signed yesterday my contract to move to Japan :wink:
> 
> good news, I won't be leaving lovely Britain until the 22nd of december so I can make the Xmas lunch
> 
> ...


Well done mate good for you.We could a have a LEEK trip to japan :wink:

Shame this will be your last one  :?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I have somthing on in the afternoon but will try my hardest to get to Bluewater - esp as it is the last one for Olivier.

Sorry I couldn't make it last week


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nando said:


> I have somthing on in the afternoon but will try my hardest to get to Bluewater - esp as it is the last one for Olivier.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it last week


Your gonna miss the Christmas crackers :? :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stick me down please John.

Curry and bluewater.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Stick me down please John.
> 
> Curry and bluewater.


Nice one chris! :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > OK bad news  I signed yesterday my contract to move to Japan :wink:
> ...


Organising a LEEK meet in japan  eh, why not  but then it would mean I've got to buy one overthere (with all the stuffs in the car written in japanese :lol: ) or bring mine with me   

so where's gone this quote for shipping a car to Kobe :roll:

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


Ive applied for a free quote just for a laugh.Lets see what they say  :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

just for the fun, few months ago when i started the discussions for the job, i was quoted 3.5 grand 

i'm sure i could find another company to do so for half that money if i was really trying hard :twisted: but then i would be tempted :roll:

olivier


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all !

I will meet you all for a full sunday roast at the pub ! 
Wonder what I will bring along this time :?: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I will meet you all for a full sunday roast at the pub !
> Wonder what I will bring along this time :?: :wink:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

What a nice cake.....allways thought you had an artistic flair John.....very nice lloking forward to scoffing it ......
hahahah jose


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Would love to come but the cars still off the road, been 4 weeks now & probaly gonna be another 4 or 5 before she back on the road,


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Would love to come but the cars still off the road, been 4 weeks now & probaly gonna be another 4 or 5 before she back on the road,


Who said youve got to come in the TT :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

L17MRL said:


> Would love to come but the cars still off the road, been 4 weeks now & probaly gonna be another 4 or 5 before she back on the road,


you've got to come over, it's my leaving do  :wink:

and who am I going to talk about fine cuisine (french it means  ) with if you don't turn up :roll:

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to come but the cars still off the road, been 4 weeks now & probaly gonna be another 4 or 5 before she back on the road,
> ...


Meeeeeeeeee. I like burger king,KFC and cheese!!  :wink:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thehornster said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > L17MRL said:
> ...


are they trendy restaurants in Spain :?: :wink:

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > nolive said:
> ...


No just Croydon :lol:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG, just came back from the post office in Basildon and saw one of these trendy "fine csuine" Burger Kings restaurants as well 

they are not just in Croydon  :lol:

God bless Curry Houses :wink: have they prepared a special Xmas menu apart from the fantastic cake :?:

olivier


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmm I bet you'll miss that fine flame grilled Alsatian when you leave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ps i will not know until Sunday whether i can make the curry, Don't give my seat up though

Does anyone know if John has signed the Kyoto agreement yet ?


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Hmm I bet you'll miss that fine flame grilled Alsatian when you leave


the only fine alsatian I know is called Veronique, she's got the most beautiful dark eyes and "suave" voice in the world.....

what are you refering to m8 :?:

Olivier

PS what are you getting after the more than common Golf :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm I bet you'll miss that fine flame grilled Alsatian when you leave
> ...


Its just i reckon they use dog meat in those burgers :lol:

As for me GTI replacement ........a Scooby


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


a scooby  ....excellent  I'm thinking about getting an hardcore jap spec Impreza when I will be there, on the top of my boring  company car

fast and furious that's what you need :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah the even the Jap spec standard STI's have a bit more the the PPP UK versions

I am looking at either the UK STI PPP 2.0 or the 2.5 depending


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Yeah the even the Jap spec standard STI's have a bit more the the PPP UK versions
> 
> I am looking at either the UK STI PPP 2.0 or the 2.5 depending


yep there ar also P1 versions which are more hardcore than the PPPs. I know also Linchfield UK or something  does a 400brakes upgrade 

miam miam :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the even the Jap spec standard STI's have a bit more the the PPP UK versions
> ...


True Litchfield do a 415bhp version at Â£40k +  which for me defeats the idea, the one i have been looking are starting at 305/320bhp and remap very well  :twisted: you would love the delivery

They are not the best looking cars, but thats not what its being bought for


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


agreed not good looking cars but bloody fast 

let's talk about that on Sunday :wink:

Olivier


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I was hoping to have one by Sunday but the deal fell through at the last mo


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I was hoping to have one by Sunday but the deal fell through at the last mo


gutted for you m8


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I was hoping to have one by Sunday but the deal fell through at the last mo


I'm sure you know this site already http://www.sidc.co.uk/ but just in case :wink:

I you go the FAQ section and in the Specs section, scroll a bit down and you will find the P1 model I'll try to get when I will be in japan.

hardcore :twisted: but not too much 8)

olivier


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Can you add me and the other half to the curry list please John  

It's our anniversary of when we met so i thought i'd treat her :wink:

She's such a lucky girl, I hope she realises :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Put me down for the meet please John!

Can you put me down as a possible for the curry well pls?

Fingers crossed I can make it this time.

Also, can anyone help me out by bringing their laptop and Vagcheck? Having car problems (see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=833702#833702)


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> It's our anniversary of when we met so i thought i'd treat her :wink:
> 
> She's such a lucky girl, I hope she realises :lol: :lol:


Ray,

I thought you were taking about your car, i had visions of you sticking curry up the exhaust pipes. :wink: :lol:



Dave_225Roadster said:


> Also, can anyone help me out by bringing their laptop and Vagcheck? Having car problems (see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 702#833702)


Ill bring vagcom with me Dave.


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Cheers Renton


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

Actually Chris i need to get rid of the Air Bag light on my dash, any chance you could do that with your VAG COM thingy??


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

John

Put me down as a probable please (assuming you will accept someone from Surrey :lol: :? )

Kev


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> Actually Chris i need to get rid of the Air Bag light on my dash, any chance you could do that with your VAG COM thingy??


No Problem,


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

RayRush1 said:


> Can you add me and the other half to the curry list please John
> 
> It's our anniversary of when we met so i thought i'd treat her :wink:
> 
> She's such a lucky girl, I hope she realises :lol: :lol:


No problem! Can you find the curry house ok??


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Put me down for the meet please John!
> 
> Can you put me down as a possible for the curry well pls?
> 
> ...


Ok mate your on the list  :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> John
> 
> Put me down as a probable please (assuming you will accept someone from Surrey :lol: :? )
> 
> Kev


Are you coming for the curry Kev







:?:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Jose,

as discussed at the North London meet, I will bring my VAGCOM with me. 2:30 at the Curry House OK?

Chris,

sorry, this bloke on the forum pissed me off the other day, I didn't take the joke personaly, no worries.....

Tony,

One of my colleagues mate is possibly selling a P1 soon. Interested?

See you all on Sunday

Olivier


----------



## RayRush1 (Dec 20, 2004)

What's the address for the curry house John??


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

RayRush1 said:


> What's the address for the curry house John??


Cliffe Spice Restaurant & Take Away
17, Parkside Parade, Cliffe Woods, Rochester, Kent ME3 8HX

http://maps.yell.com/clients/browse.cgi ... bleSeed%3D


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nolive said:


> Jose,
> 
> as discussed at the North London meet, I will bring my VAGCOM with me. 2:30 at the Curry House OK?
> 
> ...


Fraid not Olivier need a warranty thanks for thinking of me


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> RayRush1 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the address for the curry house John??
> ...


You could argue that John put them on the map :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > RayRush1 said:
> ...


  :lol: :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Look what i'm wearing tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:










Yes it is a fancy dress,i dont just dress like this :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Olivier..yes i will be there nice and early...poss..even before 2.30..
see ya then..drive safely
jose..........look what they've done to ginger (my mog) bastards...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > John
> ...


Sorry mate, need to do my VAT return 

See you at BW


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Olivier - can you bring your driver discs for vag-com? Need to get this working!

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Look what i'm wearing tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew i would leave an impression on you !


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

[
As for me GTI replacement ........a Scooby [/quote]

What about the new audi S3 :?:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Great to meet you all tonight.

Perhaps LEEK should now be LEEK*S* :wink:

See you next time for the curry

Kev


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Great to meet you all tonight.
> 
> Perhaps LEEK should now be LEEK*S* :wink:
> 
> ...


Great to see you again Kev. Hope you can make it next time ,ill post the thread for the next one in a bit. 

Sorry to see you go Olivier.Good luck with the job mate and stay safe :wink:

Great meet as usual! Hope you all have a great Xmas and a Happy new year [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Here you go! http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 884#834884

So whose coming then???  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good to see you all, and good luck to Olivier for the future  Bon Voyage


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks all for your kind words.

I miss you already 

but here you go, it's time for me to join the Skyline or alike drifting club 

i will keep in touch anyway but that was really good to meet such a bunch of TT enthusiastics as opposed to all the TT "branleurs" you see out there :lol: :wink:

keep the faith guys, that's a great little car 

Olivier


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Was good to see everyone again. Hope you all have a good Christmas and New Year.


----------

